# Thinner Centurion grip panels?



## PJMac (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello to All,

I am new to the forum. Can anyone tell me if there are thinner grip panels for the Beretta Centurion?
I have average size hands, but the double stack mag well is just a little to big for me to grip comfortably.

Thank you for any info provided.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PJMac said:


> Hello to All,
> 
> I am new to the forum. Can anyone tell me if there are thinner grip panels for the Beretta Centurion?
> I have average size hands, but the double stack mag well is just a little to big for me to grip comfortably.
> ...


About the only thing you can do is contact various grip manufacturers. I know they make slim grip panels for 1911's which also require you to change the bushings and screws to accommodate them. If they do make slimmer panels you're probably gonna' have to change the bushings if there are any as well. More than likely if they do make slimmer grip panels they'll come with the proper screws and bushings or at least offer them at extra cost.

You might be able to buy a set of wooden or plastic grips and sand them down to a size you are comfortable with. That is if there is enough material on the grip panels to begin with and you have the skills to do this. If you do decide to slim down thicker grip panels there are other issues to contend with. If there are no bushings and the panels are screwed directly to the frame then the grip screws will have to be shortened by a like amount. Not shortening the grip screws and you may not be able to insert the magazine. The screw seat in the grip panel holes will also have to be lowered. Otherwise the screw heads will stick out above the slimmer grip panels. If there are bushings they will have to be filed down to size along with the grip screws. You're still gonna' hafta' to alter the grip panels as I mentioned above.

Most double stack alloy or steel framed pistols have wide grip frames to accommodate the wider magazines. Along with slimmest possible grip panels that are screwed to the frame so that may not be possible.

If you can't get grips that suit your needs you're probably better off selling the Beretta or trading it for a polymer framed double stack. Most polymer framed pistols have slimmer grip frames and there are no grip panels. You're just gonna' hafta' go to a gun store and handle different pistols until you find one that is just right. If a gun is uncomfortable to hold you're just not going to be able to enjoy shooting that gun let alone shoot it accurately.


----------



## PJMac (Aug 1, 2017)

Thank you desertman for your response and advice. 
Technically, I have a Beretta Centurion clone (Chiappa M9 Compact, manufactured by Girsan in Turkey, on assembly equipment sold to Girsan by Beretta) which I like very much. I don't want to sell the gun.
Millions of people (US Military branches) have learned to fire the M9 Compact (4.25" barrel) well, and so will I. the slimmer grips would just make it that much easier.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PJMac said:


> Thank you desertman for your response and advice.
> Technically, I have a Beretta Centurion clone (Chiappa M9 Compact, manufactured by Girsan in Turkey, on assembly equipment sold to Girsan by Beretta) which I like very much. I don't want to sell the gun.
> Millions of people (US Military branches) have learned to fire the M9 Compact (4.25" barrel) well, and so will I. the slimmer grips would just make it that much easier.


You're welcome! I hope it all works out for you.

Yeah I know what you mean not wanting to sell the gun if you really like it. But you can always keep it and buy another gun at another time. Unfortunately and unless someone makes slimmer grip panels there's not much else you can do. As far as I know the ones that are on the gun are about as slim as you're gonna' get. Any slimmer and they may be too brittle. Double stack Beretta's and their clones typically have wide grip frames to begin with. I'm 6 ft. tall and have a Beretta 92SF, I rarely if ever carry or shoot it for that reason. It's one big bulky handgun to be sure.


----------



## JonHK40 (Mar 2, 2018)

Langdon Tactical, Wilson Combat and VZ market ultra-thin grips for the 92-all are made, with specific proprietary features by VZ. I'd first recommend the Langdon Tactical ones, as I think they have the best features.

Best, Jon


----------

